# Epiphone Elite / Elitist Series. Comments from owners...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been after a nice 335ish guitar for some time now and, quite simply, won't pay $2500 for a used example from Gibson...especially when I have serious QC concerns based on my experience with Gibsons thus far. Anyway, I'm curious about the Epiphone Elitist 335 which, from what I gather, is an excellent alternative to a Gibby. I'm aware of all the hyperbole e.g. "Better than most Gibsons" and "Custom Shop quality at a fraction of the price" and just want an honest assessment of instruments in that series as a whole. I realize they're no longer made and that the 335 is harder to find than an SGs or LP in that series BUT I may have a line on one so I'd like to hear from others with experience owning an Elitist instrument.

Bottom line: Would you generally recommend them and do they still offer good value considering a) their overall quality and b) the premium that's placed on them in the marketplace (over "lesser" Epis)?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't have any experience with the Epiphone Elitist 335, but I do own its cousin, the Elitist '65 Casino. I think I was just raving about it in another thread here--the one about Japanese guitars. I was saying over there that if I could only own one guitar that would be the one. The quality is incredible, it just feels right in my hand and you can tackle almost anything with it: blues, rock, jazz, country, etc. The biggest downside to owning an Epiphone Elitist is having to explain that it is NOT a budget guitar when people question why you think YOUR Epiphone is worth more than there made in China Epiphone  

If you have any more specific questions, please ask away. 

With that said, I have it up for trade locally here in Edmonton but will be posting it shortly here on GC.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

When you say you refuse to pay $2500 for a used 335, you're absolutely right. Having the name on the headstock doesn't justify the price premium it seems to command.

I really didn't intend to derail your post away from Epiphones (of which I have no experience), but I think if you're seriously looking for a high quality semi, you owe it to yourself to track down a Heritage H535 and try it.
At least equal to, and often superior to Gibson Custom Shop quality, they are largely hand-made, in the old Kalamazoo plant, with some of the original tools and machinery, by some of the original Gibson luthiers from the 60's and 70's.

There was a natural H535 on Toronto CL for months and months, but it's gone now. Seller was asking $1800, and when I first saw his ad, this struck me as being a bit high. With the CAD slide, that would be a sensible price today, since good examples can be had in the U.S. for $15-1600 USD.
Mojo Music in Oakville is a Heritage dealer, although I can't find a way to see what's in inventory on their website.

Again, apologies for the derailment. Just to tempt you a bit, here's my 1996 H535:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the Heritage ay Mojo Music....

https://reverb.com/item/1214537-2012-heritage-h535-almond-burst


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Last November when L&M had the no interest sale on Gibson/Epiphone products I went to the North Van store with the intention of buying a Gibson 335 or 339. I came home with an Epiphone Sheraton II. It is not an elite. The only elite I've played was a Les Paul. It was very nice but in all honesty I prefer my Chinese Epiphone Slash signature Plus Top. The Gibsons I tried, two 335s and one 339, somehow felt nicer than the Sheraton, although the Sheraton is very nice. There was just something that made the Gibsons seem like better quality. The Sheraton however was nicer to play and sounded better than any of the Gibsons. The neck was way nicer than the GIbsons. It is a five piece neck that is a joy to play. The Sheraton is a beautiful guitar. Fit and finish is perfect. The setup was better than the Gibsons. I didn't have to change a single thing. I also tried a couple of Vs when I wasn't that happy with the 335s and 339. I kept coming back to the Sheraton. I really wanted a Gibson but something about the Sheraton won me over.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Last November when L&M had the no interest sale on Gibson/Epiphone products I went to the North Van store with the intention of buying a Gibson 335 or 339. I came home with an Epiphone Sheraton II. It is not an elite. The only elite I've played was a Les Paul. It was very nice but in all honesty I prefer my Chinese Epiphone Slash signature Plus Top. The Gibsons I tried, two 335s and one 339, somehow felt nicer than the Sheraton, although the Sheraton is very nice. There was just something that made the Gibsons seem like better quality. The Sheraton however was nicer to play and sounded better than any of the Gibsons. The neck was way nicer than the GIbsons. It is a five piece neck that is a joy to play. The Sheraton is a beautiful guitar. Fit and finish is perfect. The setup was better than the Gibsons. I didn't have to change a single thing. I also tried a couple of Vs when I wasn't that happy with the 335s and 339. I kept coming back to the Sheraton. I really wanted a Gibson but something about the Sheraton won me over.


MAybe I lucked out by getting my Epi Sheraton but its a great guitar and to me , plays better then and new Gibson 335 that I have touched.
G.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I do appreciate the input, especially regarding the (largely comparable) MIJ Casino. My understanding though is that the MIJ Elitist series vs non-Elitist Epis is kind of an apples to oranges comparison. I believe the quality of components and degree of individual attention during assembly is quite different. Sort of like comparing an LP Standard to an LPJ, if you catch my drift.

*blueshores_guy*, I agree that there are excellent alternatives to a Gibson ES-335 out there, with Heritage being the most obvious contender in my books as far as being quite comparable. In fact Heritage quality is likely better but $1500-$1600 US isn't _too far off_ from the Gibson offerings so, it's similarly out of budget. I've also considered the Orville by Gibsons as the quality is there IMO but, again, they're a bit hard to come by and prices are also relatively high at ~$1800-$2K CAD.

Any other Elite or Elitist owners out there then?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I owned two MIJ Epi LP Standards, made for the Japanese market.
These were made along side the Elitists for a few years.

Not a slight to the MIC Epis, but yes, there's no comparison.
Both were flawless builds, something special going on there.
I'd still have both, but wanted a fatter neck and these are only available with one profile.

Worth the dough, bonus that it's a fraction of their counterparts.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't help on the 335 comparison, but I have an Elitist LP and it truly is high quality at a fraction of the cost. If you pick one up and don't like it, I'm sure you will get all of your money back if you move it along.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

My Epi '67 V was made at the Terada factory in Japan around 2002. It's a great guitar, plays like butter and light as a feather. Absolute lead machine. I didn't pay the "Elitist premium" but I got the same quality, which I'm thrilled with. I'd put it in the same ballpark as my Gibson SG's, not quite as good as my '61 and a bit better than my RI '67 Jr. My CS Firebird is several cuts above all of them, but then again, I definitely paid for that privilege (and probably still too much). They're tremendous value, but look into Epi MIJ as well as the Elite series. They're the same thing, the Epi Japan's just didn't make it to the docks. People are catching on to that but for a while longer there'll be some great deals to be had.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

garrettdavis275 said:


> I didn't pay the "Elitist premium" but I got the same quality, which I'm thrilled with. I'd put it in the same ballpark as my Gibson...


Not sure what you paid but my remark regarding the "premium" on MIJ Elitists refers to the fact that, with very few exceptions, they're more expensive than similar Epis made elsewhere (i.e. MIK & MIC). Regarding non-elitist MIJ Epis, I believe they used MIJ electronics and hardware as opposed to USA components that came in the Elitists (e.g. Classic '57 pickups & Grover tuners).


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

StevieMac said:


> Not sure what you paid but my remark regarding the "premium" on MIJ Elitists refers to the fact that, with very few exceptions, they're more expensive than similar Epis made elsewhere (i.e. MIK & MIC). Regarding non-elitist MIJ Epis, I believe they used MIJ electronics and hardware as opposed to USA components that came in the Elitists (e.g. Classic '57 pickups & Grover tuners).


Yup you're right about that. That said, I meant more that the marketplace has attached a premium to the "Elitist" name as they've gotten so well known for their quality. Not saying anything about the "premium" hardware they used. Just that the bones of the guitars are the same. And as for the "paid too much" part, that was about my CS Gibson. I don't _really_ feel that way, just meant that I can vouch for the fact that you get a lot more bang for your buck with almost any MIJ guitar as opposed to the USA counterparts.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i would also take a look at what Prestige has to offer. They have some really nice quality guitars for about the same price as a top end epi


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> i would also take a look at what Prestige has to offer. They have some really nice quality guitars for about the same price as a top end epi


Thanks but Prestige is not of any interest to me. I'm sure they're decent, but not really what I'm after.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Not sure what you paid but my remark regarding the "premium" on MIJ Elitists refers to the fact that, with very few exceptions, they're more expensive than similar Epis made elsewhere (i.e. MIK & MIC).


And they should be as they are in a league well above the best MIC/MIK offerings IMHO. (At leas in LP offerings...unsure of hollow)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I see that Mojo has moved their inventory to reverb. With the exchange, their pricing (looking at the PRS only) seems a bit out to lunch IMO. That's a shame, as they were good to deal with in my limited experience.

Just checked - I can get a brand new, limited run custom 24 from TGS for what they're charging for a 2011. Steve, it might be worth calling and asking about that Heritage.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll go against the tide. Even though I have not played an Elitist 335, I have played a couple of Elitist Les Pauls a few years ago and didn't care for them. They were priced similarly to a Les Paul Studio at the time (at least at that store) and I thought the Studios were much nicer. I will however second or third the recommendation for the Sheraton II. I had a MIK Sheraton II and with upgraded pickups, Duncan Antiquity humbuckers in my case, it was a great guitar.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

When that Epi elite 335 came out my budy had one on loan and I played it. At that time about 2002 Gibson had a 333 which was a 335 with no gloss and cheaper pup's etc. Still had binding on the neck . They were the same price $1500 Canadian. I liked the 333 gibson more myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you haven't looked at Ibanez and Godin you might want to do so. They have some excellent guitars similar to the 335.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My Berkley educated guitar teacher swore by his MIK Sheraton with upgraded pots and Gibson pups, bridge and tuners


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've played a couple of MIK Sheraton IIs. Outstanding build quality to begin with and I can see how a component upgrade would take them to a whole new level. With that said, the necks are just too damn skinny IMO and that's a deal killer for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

^ if you don't like the neck, don't buy the guitar. Smart man.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've owned a elite les paul custom which I wouldn't mind back. The Eastman semis are a good alternative imo, as well as the yamaha SA series, but that it getting into used 335 territory.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't comment on the 335s (I have a '68 Gibson 335  ) but I can certainly vouch for the Elitist LPs, very very impressed with mine. I would assume that an Elitist 335 would be of similar quality.
Blind luck, I had a craving for a Les Paul, couldn't justify the cost of a "real" Gibson, so was looking into maybe getting an Epi when I read about the Elitist. Did a quick look on Kijiji and spotted one locally for $800. Great timing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

There's a 335 Elitist on Toronto kijiji for $1475.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ed/1118810582?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw that one. Nice, but not the one I have my eye on...


----------



## canoeplayguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

I talked to the guy in TO above that is selling his on Kijij and the guitar seems really nice. He sent me some additional pics and its in great shape. I posted the same type of question on TGP a couple weeks ago as the OP and everyone there pretty much said the Elitist was the real deal and a great guitar. I eventually passed up the guitar because at the end of the day I decided I do want the headstock to say Gibson so I kept looking.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

canoeplayguitar said:


> I talked to the guy in TO above that is selling his on Kijij and the guitar seems really nice. He sent me some additional pics and its in great shape. I posted the same type of question on TGP a couple weeks ago as the OP and everyone there pretty much said the Elitist was the real deal and a great guitar. I eventually passed up the guitar because at the end of the day I decided I do want the headstock to say Gibson so I kept looking.


Dont pass up the chance to play/consider it over a headstock. That's like burning cash. If that doesn't bother you, then by all means, spark it up...but I think its worth a look. They hold their value just as well iMO


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

To each their own. The Gibson banner means something to most if not all folks, it's just a question of "how much" it matters. In terms of resale it's an obvious factor....but as most of us know all too well, it's NOT a guarantee of consistency in quality.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

As far as resale, if you're getting the Elite at a lower cost, wouldn't it then be sellable at that price again?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sulphur said:


> As far as resale, if you're getting the Elite at a lower cost, wouldn't it then be sellable at that price again?


That is the way I see it. Though the value may fall out of them eventually when other import quality catches up which it is doing steadily.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

sulphur said:


> As far as resale, if you're getting the Elite at a lower cost, wouldn't it then be sellable at that price again?


Can't be certain about getting the same price on a resale but the price I'm getting mine at is currently "fair", so I can't really complain in the end.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> Can't be certain about getting the same price on a resale but the price I'm getting mine at is currently "fair", so I can't really complain in the end.


Especially if you're getting a fair deal, you should be able to recoup your investment.
No, nothing is certain, but these carry a reputation and shouldn't be hard to move, if necessary.

Do you want a guinea pig? 8)


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Scotty said:


> That is the way I see it. Though the value may fall out of them eventually when other import quality catches up which it is doing steadily.


Well, after seeing, playing, & hearing the Elitist first hand..."other import quality" would have to make a HUGE leap from where it is before it "catches up" to this level of outstanding build quality. Without exaggeration, the nicer Gibsons I've encountered are about on par with the Elitist. As far as the MIK & MIC offerings then, it's truly an apples-to-oranges comparison from what my eyes, hands, and ears are telling me at the moment...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Well, after seeing, playing, & hearing the Elitist first hand..."other import quality" would have to make a HUGE leap from where it is before it "catches up" to this level of outstanding build quality. Truly an apples-to-oranges comparison from what my eyes, hands, and ears are telling me at the moment...


Yes, but my statement stems from how far the "other import" (MIC, MIK, MIM) quality has come in recent years. Their technology continues to expand, thus their capabilities. Its a matter of time. 
I know we all tend to wave banners for whatever guitar camp we believe in, but I do really feel that my Elitist is one of the best values out there. I wish there was more of them...I GAS over their goldtops. The only reason I would do a straight trade for a Gibby is so that I could sell it and buy 2 MIJ's. Hmmm...anyone wanna trade?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

sulphur said:


> Do you want a guinea pig? 8)


How about that Hammer(?) beside it?


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Scotty said:


> That is the way I see it. Though the value may fall out of them eventually when other import quality catches up which it is doing steadily.


Priced a JV series Tele or Strat lately?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Can't speak for Scotty, but I have. I've seen prices on them go up & down over the years but they still represent excellent value IMO.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up a 95 MIK Sheraton did a set up on it, replaced the tuners with grovers, new pickups and pots. Absolutely the sweetest 335 style guitar I've played with the exception of a early 80's Ibanez Artist model.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PaulS said:


> I picked up a 95 MIK Sheraton did a set up on it, replaced the tuners with grovers, *new pickups *and pots. Absolutely the sweetest 335 style guitar I've played with the exception of a early 80's Ibanez Artist model.


What pickups did you put in it?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Tone For Days, the Tres Hombre set. I purchased them from another forum member years back. It's the guitar in my avatar. The original pups were a little muddy for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Tone For Days, the Tres Hombre set. I purchased them from another forum member years back. It's the guitar in my avatar. The original pups were a little muddy for me.


Thanks...I wonder if J.S. Moore is still winding pickups. 
We never hear much from him on the GC forum.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Analysis Paralysis.

Just do it! If you don't like it, sell it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Analysis Paralysis.
> 
> Just do it! If you don't like it, sell it.


I like that term "analysis paralysis", which is SO true most of the time. In this case, I've already acquired the 335 Elitist however and am suitably impressed. Honestly, I figured Elitist owners were probably just patting themselves on the back for having an above average guitar for a below average price i.e. getting good value. Considering the outstanding quality of this 335 though (materials & workmanship, playability, sound and _feel_), it's definitely on par with some of the best (recent) Gibby's I've encountered and the value isn't just good...it's astounding!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Honestly, I figured Elitist owners were probably just patting themselves on the back for having an above average guitar for a below average price i.e. getting good value.


Well, yes there is that soapbox cheering, and who wouldn't when you win like that?



StevieMac said:


> Considering the outstanding quality of this 335 though (materials & workmanship, playability, sound and _feel_), it's definitely on par with some of the best (recent) Gibby's I've encountered and the value isn't just good...it's astounding!


And a double win...


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> I like that term "analysis paralysis", which is SO true most of the time. In this case, I've already acquired the 335 Elitist however and am suitably impressed. Honestly, I figured Elitist owners were probably just patting themselves on the back for having an above average guitar for a below average price i.e. getting good value. Considering the outstanding quality of this 335 though (materials & workmanship, playability, sound and _feel_), it's definitely on par with some of the best (recent) Gibby's I've encountered and the value isn't just good...it's astounding!


Really nice, congratulations! Curious, how much does it weigh? I bought a sunburst Sheraton II (MIK) from Davetcan and l loved it, except the weight. I think Dave had sellers remorse as he bought it back from me . It was a beautiful guitar. Now I think I'm having sellers remorse!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Several times with-then-without the guitar on the digital bathroom scale indicated an average difference of 8lbs even. Not bad for a 335 IMO.


----------

